# Tuesday



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Welcome to Tuesday. It's officially morning. Yay. Don't I sound so excited? After rescuing my dd18 and her 14 month old son from homelessness yesterday, I am exhausted and now can no longer see my livingroom. (her boyfriend went back to his ex 2 days ago and left her out on the street with a baby. it took her 2 days to call me!!!) It is going to be a very long day today. I am already halfway done with her laundry, and have my own to do today. I have the dishes started from last night, chicken thawing for stew tonite and a baby in the living room who is trying desperately to figure out how to get out of the crib. We are going to have to sort through her stuff, consolidate boxes and stack them in the laundry room. Do NOT ask me where. There is not an inch of space to spare in there at the moment. They are here until she can get into a place of her own. I love them. I am crazy about baby Mark. I am exhausted! and it is only 7:15 am! I am too old for this!

Once he goes down for his nap this afternoon, I am outta here for a while. I am taking Panda the wonderdog over to the racetrack for a walk. 4 laps is a mile, and it's not that far from home. I may even take her swimming in the pond if she doesn't pull my arm out of the socket.

In the meantime, I sure could use some reinforcements today. A baby in the house, and no vaccuum cleaner. It's going to be a looooong week.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Ahhh Kids arent they fun. 
Thats One heck of an adjustment but It sounds like she and the baby are way better off being with you for now. 
I sorta know how ya feel..Minus a baby my son moved back home last fall after a break up just after I started using his room to sort out the mega amount of boxes I pulled out of the attic. 
Dealing with his emotional melt downs afterwards was worse than dealing with all the junk he brought with him. (((Huggs)))

~~Sumer


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

She is actually handling it quite well. Unfortunately, she is so afraid to be alone that she will hook up with anyone just to have another person in the house with her. We are addressing that issue today. She's fine if she's alone in our house. Don't know what the difference is if it's her house. She has very little time to get it together, so she is already on the phone. Hope something falls into place for her. This is getting to be rough on the wallet. All these trips into the city to look at places to live are starting to really add up. And of course, nobody is ever available to show them on the weekend, so we have to go during the week, and use the truck (read-gas hog) instead of our efficient little car. Grrrr! I hate starting over all the time. Especially now, when things were just starting to make sense around here again.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

ninn ill be praying for you all today.


----------



## r7flock (Mar 5, 2008)

Ninn,
I'll be praying for you too...it will all work out.. Don't stress about all "stuff", yeah that sounds easier said than done...hug that little baby and don't forget to take some time for you...hugs to you for being there for her.


----------

